# Literature Abuse: America's Hidden Problem



## brightcrow (Aug 27, 2004)

post deleted, repeat, sorry


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 27, 2004)

brightcrow...may I direct you over to The Lounge to see an interesting discussion on this. We've had quite a bit of fun with it, as we all seem to be literature abusers to one degree or another. Always room for another one of us.

"Hi. My name is littlemissattitude, and I'm a bookaholic..." Not looking for a cure myself, though.


----------

